#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Bloqueando IP reverso do adsl

## catvbrasil

Bom, deixo mais uma valiosa dica para quem usa ADSL e quer bloquear o DNS reverso. Segue a regra:


/ip firewall filter
add chain=forward content=user.veloxzone.com.br \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 


Só tomar um pouco de cuidado com o "content" pois ele não é 100% preciso (usar com prudência)...

Segue a tradução do campo, diretamente do manual da Mikrotik:



*content* (_text_) - os pacotes que contenham o mesmo texto, serão marcados por essa regra. 



Só lembrando que ela não funciona 100% porque não usa o mecanismo layer7 para marcar os arquivos (não lê o cabeçalhos dos pacotes ips), somente lê o conteúdo do código fonte da página e marca..... 
Esta regra é para o VELOX... Para outros sistemas ADSL, posta uma tela do www.meuip.com.br que modifico a regra para sua rede..

----------


## islan

E no caso de eu utilizar Slackware + MyAuth e não usar Mikrotik???

valew

----------


## Cavok

Ola CATVBRASIL, sempre acompanho os seus tópicos e como sempre sao muito uteis !

No meu caso no site de ip reverso o "meu ip" aparece assim :

IP Reverso *123.456.78.90.adsl.gvt.net.br*

Como ficaria esta regra?

Agradeço desde já mais um tópico interessante !

Abraços

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ola CATVBRASIL, sempre acompanho os seus tópicos e como sempre sao muito uteis !
> 
> No meu caso no site de ip reverso o "meu ip" aparece assim :
> 
> IP Reverso *123.456.78.90.adsl.gvt.net.br*
> 
> Como ficaria esta regra?
> 
> Agradeço desde já mais um tópico interessante !
> ...


 
Coloca no "content" somente o *adsl.gvt.net.br*

----------


## cleivon

Amigo, desculpe a minha ingnorancia, mais eu uso um load balance 8400 da taitell, com um Speedy e um velox, em que isso pode me ajudar? qual seria o motivo de utilizar? sou novo no MK e estou apredendo muito com vc. obrigado pela colaboração.

abraço.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Amigo, desculpe a minha ingnorancia, mais eu uso um load balance 8400 da taitell, com um Speedy e um velox, em que isso pode me ajudar? qual seria o motivo de utilizar? sou novo no MK e estou apredendo muito com vc. obrigado pela colaboração.
> 
> abraço.


 
Tambem gostaria de saber o quer ganho bloqueando o ip reverso

----------


## orionstation

Testei com varios sites diferentes que detectam o IP Reverso e nenhum conseguiu descobrir que o trafego da rede partia de um Link Velox

Parabens

 :Beer:

----------


## orionstation

Seria interessante tambem adicionar o prefixo " TELEMAR.NET.BR" pois se usarmos uma ferramenta de tracert externa a rede o mesmo localiza que o Ip se detem da Rede da Telemar!

Valido somente para Velox
Agradecendo novamente ao nosso amigo CATV pela Dica
 :Dancing:  :Star:

----------


## aguiano

Ola

O meu aparece assim IP Reverso *123-45-67-899.cbace700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br*
Obrigado

----------


## iron

> Testei com varios sites diferentes que detectam o IP Reverso e nenhum conseguiu descobrir que o trafego da rede partia de um Link Velox
> 
> Parabens


Orionstation, por favor, faz um teste com esse aki, veja se funciona também ? aki não tive sucesso.

MostraIP

Abç,

----------


## daniloacr

galera o que pode estar errado, no meu não funcionou continuar mostrando o reveso.

o mk não esta marcando pacote. 

a não ser quando mudo de *input* para *forward*, mas dessa forma o site nem abre direito.

obs.: não tenho nenhum outra regra no firewall filter.

abraço!

----------


## mtrojahn

Nao entendi o porque de bloquear este trafego... Alguem tem um motivo especial para isto?

O exemplo esta na tabela input, logo estaria bloqueando tudo em direcao ao proprio servidor mikrotik em especifico mas liberando a porta do winbox? No que entendo, esta regra somente seria util em caso de um ataque... Mesmo assim nao entendi o porque de liberar a porta do Winbox (que deveria ser justamente o que deveriamos proteger)...

Outra coisa, se tratando de trafego TCP ou ate mesmo UDP... Nem sempre havera o texto "veloxzone.xxx.xxx" dentro do conteudo do pacote... O modulo content busca pelo texto dentro do pacote, nao origem...

E uma dica ao pessoal testando a regra, pensem bem antes de colocar "content" na tabela FORWARD, por exemplo... Principalmente quando nao especificando um range menor de portas... Pois o processamento desta regra pode literalmente matar seu servidor (assumindo que passa trafego dentro dele, obviamente).

----------


## Cavok

Ola CATVBRASIL,

Testei aqui com o content adsl.gvt.net.br e nao bloqueou nada e em nenhum site.
Puxei a regra para o promeiro lugar pensando que seria isso e tambem nao ajudou.
Alguma dica de como bloquear ip reverso da gvt? 

Valew mais uma vez !

----------


## catvbrasil

> Seria interessante tambem adicionar o prefixo " TELEMAR.NET.BR" pois se usarmos uma ferramenta de tracert externa a rede o mesmo localiza que o Ip se detem da Rede da Telemar!
> 
> Valido somente para Velox
> Agradecendo novamente ao nosso amigo CATV pela Dica


Amigo, o tracert tem como ser bloqueado parcialmente (só mostrar o primeiro e último pulo da rota)... essa dioca já foi postada aqui no forum....

----------


## catvbrasil

> galera o que pode estar errado, no meu não funcionou continuar mostrando o reveso.
> 
> o mk não esta marcando pacote. 
> 
> a não ser quando mudo de *input* para *forward*, mas dessa forma o site nem abre direito.
> 
> obs.: não tenho nenhum outra regra no firewall filter.
> 
> abraço!


está ae a solução... usa o forward... O site não deverá abrir mesmo (dependendo do site abre, mas esconde o reverso).....

----------


## catvbrasil

> Nao entendi o porque de bloquear este trafego... Alguem tem um motivo especial para isto?
> 
> O exemplo esta na tabela input, logo estaria bloqueando tudo em direcao ao proprio servidor mikrotik em especifico mas liberando a porta do winbox? No que entendo, esta regra somente seria util em caso de um ataque... Mesmo assim nao entendi o porque de liberar a porta do Winbox (que deveria ser justamente o que deveriamos proteger)...
> 
> Outra coisa, se tratando de trafego TCP ou ate mesmo UDP... Nem sempre havera o texto "veloxzone.xxx.xxx" dentro do conteudo do pacote... O modulo content busca pelo texto dentro do pacote, nao origem...
> 
> E uma dica ao pessoal testando a regra, pensem bem antes de colocar "content" na tabela FORWARD, por exemplo... Principalmente quando nao especificando um range menor de portas... Pois o processamento desta regra pode literalmente matar seu servidor (assumindo que passa trafego dentro dele, obviamente).


 
Powwwwwww........ Amigo a regra serve para bloquear o acesso dos clientes ao reverso do link... Isso é utilizado somente para quem usa ADSL... A regra funciona perfeitamente porque o campo "content" lê dentro do código fonte da página requisita e não dentro do cabeçalho ip (isso seria função de um layer7)... Não é necessário especificar a porta (8291, foi só um teste para uma outra coisa)... A regra pode deve ser aplicada na cadeia de forward pois não é processada localmente...

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ola
> 
> O meu aparece assim IP Reverso *123-45-67-899.cbace700.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br*
> Obrigado


Usa no content somente *dsl.brasiltelecom.net. br* que irá funcionar beleza........

----------


## alamdias

Só tem um problema... grande problema..

Alguns sites, principalmente que usam no campo onde informa o ÚLTIMO LOGIN (LAST LOGIN) tipo webmail, etc.... não vai abrir. Onde mostra o IP de seu ultimo login entenderam ?

No caso de webmail com o HORDE por exemplo, nao abre nem matando... testei aqui... será que vale a pena ? nao uso mais ADSL, já usei muito, mas esse dns reverso que me motivou mais a ir pro dedicado, era tenso cliente perguntando.. " meu filho falou q voces trabalham na verdade pra Oi, velox via rádio".. ehehehe

Abraços e pensem em quantos sites, que podem ás vezes, apenas ler o DNS reverso, nem mostrar, por exemplo um site que faz log de quem acessa.. será que vai dar zica

Abraços

----------


## catvbrasil

> Só tem um problema... grande problema..
> 
> Alguns sites, principalmente que usam no campo onde informa o ÚLTIMO LOGIN (LAST LOGIN) tipo webmail, etc.... não vai abrir. Onde mostra o IP de seu ultimo login entenderam ?
> 
> No caso de webmail com o HORDE por exemplo, nao abre nem matando... testei aqui... será que vale a pena ? nao uso mais ADSL, já usei muito, mas esse dns reverso que me motivou mais a ir pro dedicado, era tenso cliente perguntando.. " meu filho falou q voces trabalham na verdade pra Oi, velox via rádio".. ehehehe
> 
> Abraços e pensem em quantos sites, que podem ás vezes, apenas ler o DNS reverso, nem mostrar, por exemplo um site que faz log de quem acessa.. será que vai dar zica
> 
> Abraços


Bom Alan, fica ae sua observação... Tenho ela implantada em uma rede com velox e nunca tiveram problemas... Segue a sugestào... usem com cautela...... Postei pois uso a quase 1 ano e vi que muita gente tava buscando uma soluçào para o reverso....

----------


## danilosceu

> Só tem um problema... grande problema..
> 
> Alguns sites, principalmente que usam no campo onde informa o ÚLTIMO LOGIN (LAST LOGIN) tipo webmail, etc.... não vai abrir. Onde mostra o IP de seu ultimo login entenderam ?
> 
> No caso de webmail com o HORDE por exemplo, nao abre nem matando... testei aqui... será que vale a pena ? nao uso mais ADSL, já usei muito, mas esse dns reverso que me motivou mais a ir pro dedicado, era tenso cliente perguntando.. " meu filho falou q voces trabalham na verdade pra Oi, velox via rádio".. ehehehe
> 
> Abraços e pensem em quantos sites, que podem ás vezes, apenas ler o DNS reverso, nem mostrar, por exemplo um site que faz log de quem acessa.. será que vai dar zica
> 
> Abraços


 no meu server deu isto tbm achei que eu tinha errado alguma coisa
hehehe

----------


## Cavok

Sera que esta regra funciona so para algumas ADSLs ? Pois a GVT aqui 
apesar de ser a melhor ADSL de Curitiba pelo jeito nao ha oq faca eu impedir de aparecer
o ip reverso. ja coloquei o content adsl.gvt.net.br mas mesmo assim nada... sera que tem alguma solucao?

Aos grandes mestres do MK deixo esta pergunta.

Valew pessoal !

----------


## catvbrasil

> Sera que esta regra funciona so para algumas ADSLs ? Pois a GVT aqui 
> apesar de ser a melhor ADSL de Curitiba pelo jeito nao ha oq faca eu impedir de aparecer
> o ip reverso. ja coloquei o content adsl.gvt.net.br mas mesmo assim nada... sera que tem alguma solucao?
> 
> Aos grandes mestres do MK deixo esta pergunta.
> 
> Valew pessoal !


Posta a regra... Só testei no velox e telefonica...

----------


## Cavok

CATV aregra e a que voce nos passou neste topico fiz como voce indicou so adicionei a minha adsl:

/ip firewall filter
add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=!8291 content=*adsl.gvt.net.br* \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 

Fiz corretamente ?

Obrigado novamente !

----------


## catvbrasil

> CATV aregra e a que voce nos passou neste topico fiz como voce indicou so adicionei a minha adsl:
> 
> /ip firewall filter
> add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=!8291 content=*adsl.gvt.net.br* \
> action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 
> 
> Fiz corretamente ?
> 
> Obrigado novamente !


Num outro tópico eu corrigi.......

Segue\:

add chain=forward content=*adsl.gvt.net.br* \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 

Testa ae e nos diz....

----------


## gulinhaster

O meu aparece assim,IP Reverso *189-041-230-131.xd-dynamic.ctbcnetsuper.com.br*
desculpe a minha ignorancia,mas para que serve essa regra se eu não usa-la no que me prejudica e no que me ajuda eu usar ela?

----------


## Cavok

Entao CATV, fiz como voce me indicou. Removi a regra antiga e pelo new terminal inclui a nova
regra, mas de maneira alguma bloqueia, estranho nao e? sera que e alguma regra no proprio firewall
que esta matando esta regra?

/ip firewall filter
add chain=forward content=*adsl.gvt.net.br* \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 


Valew novamente !

----------


## Cavok

Opaaa.. puxei a regra la pra cima como primeira regra e agora ele so abre os sites
que mostram somente o ip e nao os que mostram o ip reverso como o site meu ip.
E ja esta aparecendo marcacao de pacotes na regra !

E isso ai !!!

Valew pela dica,.. mas uma vez CATV e a UNDERLINUX mostrando que aqui e a casa 
do mikrotik !!!

Valew !!!

----------


## Gustavinho

> O meu aparece assim,IP Reverso *189-041-230-131.xd-dynamic.ctbcnetsuper.com.br*
> desculpe a minha ignorancia,mas para que serve essa regra se eu não usa-la no que me prejudica e no que me ajuda eu usar ela?


Olá amigo, não utilizo Mk, mais vendo o tópico achei demais saber que da pra fazer isto no MK.

Pra você entender melhor, isso bloqueia o "Nome do seu provedor" para que os clientes não vejam de quem você tem link contratado.

Exemplo:

Seu provedor chama UNDERLINUX, e você vende banda de internet através de seu link VIRTUA.
se alguem entrar em um site como meuip.com.br eles vao ver que seu link é ADSL, fazendo com que o DNS reverso
retorne o IP do VIRTUA e o nome do provedor de acesso.
como por exemplo:
*Meu IP é 201.57.185.194*
IP Reverso *201.57.185.194.virtua.com.br*
 

Agora se você tiver um link dedicado, não há necessidade de colocar esta regra, a não ser que seja de sua vontade.
Pois quando fizerem uma consulta teram o resultado como:

*Meu IP é 201.57.185.194*
*IP Reverso* *201.57.185.194.under-linux.org*

Isso poderia profissionalmente lhe trazer prejuizos, pois um cliente com um pouco mais de conhecimento
iria argumentar com você falando que você fornece internet através de meios ilegais.

Caso queira saber um pouco mais, existe um site que fala sobre isso.

Internet Clandestina - GatoNET - Compartilhamento de ADSL - Furto de Internet - Crimes de Internet

Espero ter ajudado.

Abração.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Olá amigo, não utilizo Mk, mais vendo o tópico achei demais saber que da pra fazer isto no MK.
> 
> Pra você entender melhor, isso bloqueia o "Nome do seu provedor" para que os clientes não vejam de quem você tem link contratado.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> Seu provedor chama UNDERLINUX, e você vende banda de internet através de seu link VIRTUA.
> se alguem entrar em um site como meuip.com.br eles vao ver que seu link é ADSL, fazendo com que o DNS reverso
> retorne o IP do VIRTUA e o nome do provedor de acesso.
> ...


 
Olha, pra mim esse site ae está querendo se promover as custas do ADSL. Conheço dezenas de provedores com licença SCM que usam ADSL... Esses ADSL são pagos (não conheço nenhum sistema de gato, que burle esse pagamento) e possuem contrato sim (para cliente final ou empresarial). Tem uma parte que fala que o pessoal não tem documento (tem quitanda vendendo internet), mas o engraçado que não há nada de especial para se tornar provedor de internet (em aspectos jurídicos com o CNPJ).. Qualquer mendigo pode ter um CNPJ que distribui internet (custa menos de 300 reais para isso)... Tenho certeza que esse site é de algum dono de provedor, insatisfeito com a concorrencia e ao invés de buscar alternativas inteligentes, fica tentando promover aquilo, que a própria operadora ou qualquer outra instituição faz por excelencia...

Só lembrando:

Tem centenas de provedores que possuem link dedicado mas não tem SCM... 

Todo ADSL possui contrato com a operadora... Não tem como simplesmente ligar um cabo e usar sem pagar (pelo menos não conheço como)

Já vi dezenas de sistemas ADSL funcionando MELHOR que link dedicado...

Conheço dezenas de provedores que começaram pequeno com ADSL e hoje são muito grande com Links Dedicados...



E tem mais, usar a versão 2.9.27 pirata da Mikrotik ou aquela versão crackeada do vista ou winxp também é crime e conheço centenas de empresas com CNPJ, SCM, LINK que usam... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

PS: Não sou dono de provedor!!! (Graças a Deus!!!!)...... rsssssssss

----------


## pedrobrandao800

> Olha, pra mim esse site ae está querendo se promover as custas do ADSL. Conheço dezenas de provedores com licença SCM que usam ADSL... Esses ADSL são pagos (não conheço nenhum sistema de gato, que burle esse pagamento) e possuem contrato sim (para cliente final ou empresarial). Tem uma parte que fala que o pessoal não tem documento (tem quitanda vendendo internet), mas o engraçado que não há nada de especial para se tornar provedor de internet (em aspectos jurídicos com o CNPJ).. Qualquer mendigo pode ter um CNPJ que distribui internet (custa menos de 300 reais para isso)... Tenho certeza que esse site é de algum dono de provedor, insatisfeito com a concorrencia e ao invés de buscar alternativas inteligentes, fica tentando promover aquilo, que a própria operadora ou qualquer outra instituição faz por excelencia...
> 
> Só lembrando:
> 
> Tem centenas de provedores que possuem link dedicado mas não tem SCM... 
> 
> Todo ADSL possui contrato com a operadora... Não tem como simplesmente ligar um cabo e usar sem pagar (pelo menos não conheço como)
> 
> Já vi dezenas de sistemas ADSL funcionando MELHOR que link dedicado...
> ...




David eu conheço a solução para burlar o pagamento da conta!!!!! rsrsrs

o cliente assina e telefone fixo + velox, e paga somente R$ 10,00 mensais por todos esses serviços!!!!

não é magica!! e sim pois trabalhamos dentro da OI VELOX E FIXO!!!!

e tbm fazemos aumento de velocidade da internet para até 8Mb e pagamento R$ 10,00 mensais!!!!!!



se alguem estiver enteressado é so entrar em contato por email, ou msn:

email/msn: *[email protected]*

----------


## mtrojahn

Agora sim esta explicado... Para seu PROPRIO cliente nao ver o reverso... O que confundiu foi a tabela INPUT onde deveria ser FORWARD... E, claro, tambem a 8291 que nao precisava estar ali... Resumindo a regra certa seria como foi editada no 1o post agora...

De qualquer forma, sugiro muita cautela na implantacao desta regra sem uma limitacao no range de portas... Lembrem que content ou qualquer layer7 em geral, tem que investigar o CONTEUDO de cada pacote, ou seja, se voce tem um Mikrotik onde passam dezenas de Mbits por segundo (como no meu caso, 64Mbits), cada um desses pacotes tem que ser investigado e testado contra uma expressao regular... Isso pode facilmente levar seu roteador a 100% de processamento e ate deixa-lo inacessivel a voce ate que voce corte o trafego passando por ele...

----------


## islan

Amigos, eu tenho 4mb dedicado da Brt, o meu reverso é 201-224-34-254.cpece300.ipd.brasiltelecom.net.br, como faço para trocar o reverso para o endereço do meu site? No momento ainda não uso Mikrotik, uso Ikarus já faz algum tempo pois foi o primeiro que usei e até hoje tem satisfeito as minhas expectativas. Uso servidor com Slackware + Myauth, seria possível trocar o reverso da mesma forma que é feita com o Mikrotik???

Um abraço...

----------


## mtrojahn

No caso eles nao estao trocando e sim bloqueando o acesso do cliente a ver esta informacao...

Pra voce trocar, eh necessario instalar o teu DNS local, configurar o reverso para os IPs e pedir para a operadora passar a autoridade sobre o bloco de IPs pra voce no Registro.br...

----------


## islan

Sakei, mas bloquear não seria o caso, vou deixar como está então, hehehe

valew

----------


## lessa

Adicionei a regra exatamente como está no primeiro post e deixei-a na primeira linha do firewall filter, mas mesmo assim nesse site Endereço IP - Meu IP - Descobrir IP - Ver meu IP mostra o reverso.

----------


## mtrojahn

> Adicionei a regra exatamente como está no primeiro post e deixei-a na primeira linha do firewall filter, mas mesmo assim nesse site Endereço IP - Meu IP - Descobrir IP - Ver meu IP mostra o reverso.


Bom, se voce usou a regra nova (o 1o post foi editado ontem com a correcao) esta regra funcionaria apenas se voce testou de uma maquina atras do Mikrotik...

Esse tipo de bloqueio na realidade nao impede de ninguem pegar o seu reverso... Ele bloqueia o trafego de tudo que vai em direcao ao seu cliente, com o texto "blabla.com.br"...

Ou seja, voce abriu o site "meuip.com.br", o site faz uma busca do reverso do seu ip consultando o dns da sua operadora... A operadora responde ao site e o site envia a pagina resultante pra voce... Como a pagina resultante contem o texto "blabla.com.br" este pacote sera dropado, fazendo com que a pagina nao abra direito ou nem abra por completo...

Eu considero muito arriscado o uso dessa regra... Pois veja o seguinte exemplo... Seu cliente manda um email, o email vai ter o reverso escrito nele quando chegar no destino... Se o destinario responder ao email, quando seu cliente for ler a resposta o pacote sempre sera dropado porque contem o texto-chave... Ele nunca vai conseguir ler o email... Assim como este exemplo, diversos outros programas podem ter seu funcionamento comprometido, depende apenas como cada programa funciona internamente.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Olha, pra mim esse site ae está querendo se promover as custas do ADSL. Conheço dezenas de provedores com licença SCM que usam ADSL... Esses ADSL são pagos (não conheço nenhum sistema de gato, que burle esse pagamento) e possuem contrato sim (para cliente final ou empresarial). Tem uma parte que fala que o pessoal não tem documento (tem quitanda vendendo internet), mas o engraçado que não há nada de especial para se tornar provedor de internet (em aspectos jurídicos com o CNPJ).. Qualquer mendigo pode ter um CNPJ que distribui internet (custa menos de 300 reais para isso)... Tenho certeza que esse site é de algum dono de provedor, insatisfeito com a concorrencia e ao invés de buscar alternativas inteligentes, fica tentando promover aquilo, que a própria operadora ou qualquer outra instituição faz por excelencia...
> 
> Só lembrando:
> 
> Tem centenas de provedores que possuem link dedicado mas não tem SCM... 
> 
> Todo ADSL possui contrato com a operadora... Não tem como simplesmente ligar um cabo e usar sem pagar (pelo menos não conheço como)
> 
> Já vi dezenas de sistemas ADSL funcionando MELHOR que link dedicado...
> ...


 
Olá CATV, bacana seu comentário....com certeza o cara que fez este site esta tentando sim se promover em cima de adsl....se vocês visitarem os links exemplos que tem ja vai da pra ter uma ideia.

Acho que todos que querem montar um provedor devem sair do adsl, afinal de conta faz parte do crescimento da empresa e também vai ser historia futuramente quando se tornarem uma Telefonica, Embratel e etc...uhahuahuau

Bom mais aproveitando o post, queria saber se também é possivel fazer funcionar essa regra quando se usa o MK em modo AP-Bridge, pois ainda não mecho com o Mk e nem faço ideia se isso seria possivel.

bom é isso...vlww galera...abração

----------


## mtrojahn

Eh muito bonito o comentario mas, sem SCM eh pirata, ilegal e fim de papo... Nao tem meia-lei... 

Desculpem-me os piratas aqui mas eu sou totalmente contra voces... Sou do tempo que se pagava 5k POR MEGA... Sempre tive que aguentar um bando de piratas vendendo Internet a preco de banana enquanto os regularizados iam fechando... Ja trabalhei em uns 5 provedores legais que fecharam por concorrencia desleal... 

Desculpa mas discurso eh muito facil fazer, principalmente quando nao se vive a realidade dos provedores legalizados...

----------


## Gustavinho

Você tem razão sobre essa concorrencia desleal, mais afinal todos acabam começando com uma ADSL.

----------


## gulinhaster

> Olá amigo, não utilizo Mk, mais vendo o tópico achei demais saber que da pra fazer isto no MK.
> 
> Pra você entender melhor, isso bloqueia o "Nome do seu provedor" para que os clientes não vejam de quem você tem link contratado.
> 
> Exemplo:
> 
> Seu provedor chama UNDERLINUX, e você vende banda de internet através de seu link VIRTUA.
> se alguem entrar em um site como meuip.com.br eles vao ver que seu link é ADSL, fazendo com que o DNS reverso
> retorne o IP do VIRTUA e o nome do provedor de acesso.
> ...


 
Muito boa sua explicação,agora entendi o fundamento da regra,rsrsrrs.
Aqui eu tenho um link dedicado e 2 adsl,tudo da msm compania,posso criar essa regra msm assim né.

----------


## catvbrasil

> David eu conheço a solução para burlar o pagamento da conta!!!!! rsrsrs
> 
> o cliente assina e telefone fixo + velox, e paga somente R$ 10,00 mensais por todos esses serviços!!!!
> 
> não é magica!! e sim pois trabalhamos dentro da OI VELOX E FIXO!!!!
> 
> e tbm fazemos aumento de velocidade da internet para até 8Mb e pagamento R$ 10,00 mensais!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Fala com o MODERADOR SÉRGIO!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Gustavinho

> Muito boa sua explicação,agora entendi o fundamento da regra,rsrsrrs.
> Aqui eu tenho um link dedicado e 2 adsl,tudo da msm compania,posso criar essa regra msm assim né.


Olá gulinhaster, você provavelmente deve usar o load balance, caso alguem saia através do seu ADSL e faça o teste de IP com certeza vai ver o nome da operadora.
A não ser que voce direncionado a saida da porta 80 para os links dedicados.

Bom fica a seu critério, mais acho que seria bacana degustar desta solução sim.

Abração.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Eh muito bonito o comentario mas, sem SCM eh pirata, ilegal e fim de papo... Nao tem meia-lei... 
> 
> Desculpem-me os piratas aqui mas eu sou totalmente contra voces... Sou do tempo que se pagava 5k POR MEGA... Sempre tive que aguentar um bando de piratas vendendo Internet a preco de banana enquanto os regularizados iam fechando... Ja trabalhei em uns 5 provedores legais que fecharam por concorrencia desleal... 
> 
> Desculpa mas discurso eh muito facil fazer, principalmente quando nao se vive a realidade dos provedores legalizados...


 
Concordo com você, porém.....

Hoje qualquer um pode ser legal:

CNPJ com objeto social para venda de internet => 300,00 
Parceria com empresa detentora de SCM => Apartir de 300,00 por mês
Link dedicado => Apartir de 1mil
Link ADSL (para dividir o tráfego, com o dedicado) => Apartir de 100,00 por mês...

Hoje com um investimento apartir de 2.000 reais qualquer um opera legalmente...

O que vai diferenciar essa "feira" toda são os melhores serviços.... Quando o preço é parecido, o cliente SEMPRE fica com o melhor serviço... O que ainda falta em muitos provedores é o diferencial...

Exemplo disso é essa venda de PC POPULAR que existe por ae... Porque o POSITIVO é o mais vendido do mercado???

----------


## 1929

> Exemplo disso é essa venda de PC POPULAR que existe por ae... Porque o POSITIVO é o mais vendido do mercado???


Tem gente que quando dá problemas, cai os braços, como se diz na gíria..... o positivo no mínimo cai as teclas. Bota notezinho ruim.
Mas já está aparecendo coisa melhor com o preço quase igual. 
Concordo que é aí que entra o diferencial. Baixar custo sem baixar qualidade. E entre as ilegalidades, a menor, balancear com ADSL prá baixar custos.

----------


## sergio

> Fala com o MODERADOR SÉRGIO!!! kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



Já providenciei o anúncio para quem irá gostar de vê-lo.

hehehehehe

----------


## mtrojahn

> Concordo com você, porém.....
> 
> Hoje qualquer um pode ser legal:
> 
> CNPJ com objeto social para venda de internet => 300,00 
> Parceria com empresa detentora de SCM => Apartir de 300,00 por mês
> Link dedicado => Apartir de 1mil
> Link ADSL (para dividir o tráfego, com o dedicado) => Apartir de 100,00 por mês...
> 
> ...


Bom, questionavel... A "parceria" com a detentora de SCM para ser considerada valida legalmente eh bem mais complicada do que simplesmente pagar uma mensalidade.

----------


## xandemartini

Ontem à noite passou no Jornal Nacional que alguns colegas de profissão seus, só q da BRT no Paraná e Santa Catarina, embolsaram 2 milhões, mas foram fazer "curso de canário".

Continue, está no caminho certo. Caminho certo do xilindró.




> David eu conheço a solução para burlar o pagamento da conta!!!!! rsrsrs
> 
> o cliente assina e telefone fixo + velox, e paga somente R$ 10,00 mensais por todos esses serviços!!!!
> 
> não é magica!! e sim pois trabalhamos dentro da OI VELOX E FIXO!!!!
> 
> e tbm fazemos aumento de velocidade da internet para até 8Mb e pagamento R$ 10,00 mensais!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## alamdias

Ainda tem gente, idiota, que fala que usar ADSL é permitido. Legal

Nada contra, comecei com um, e hoje só tenho link full, mas fiquei muito tempo pq sabia da ilegalidade.

Não é bem assim, qualquer mendigo pode ter um provedor... o problema hoje é que REALMENTE tem muito mendigo sendo provedor.

Até gente vendendo gato tem no tópico.. e acha bonito ainda.

Abraços to achando que a conversa tá ficando inutil do tópico.

Abraços

PS.: A regra funciona bem, alguns sites não abrem, mas ela funciona... parabéns.

----------


## gulinhaster

> Bom, questionavel... A "parceria" com a detentora de SCM para ser considerada valida legalmente eh bem mais complicada do que simplesmente pagar uma mensalidade.


 
Concordo com vc,não é tão simples quanto parece.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Concordo com vc,não é tão simples quanto parece.


A idéia foi passar uma visão macro da coisa...

----------


## alamdias

Concordo, com os dois.

Se a coisa fosse controlada como ponto de taxi, lotérica, correios e funerária eu queria ver.

Abraços e vamo trabalhar.. que 3g vem aí.

----------


## 1929

> Ontem à noite passou no Jornal Nacional que alguns colegas de profissão seus, só q da BRT no Paraná e Santa Catarina, embolsaram 2 milhões, mas foram fazer "curso de canário".
> 
> Continue, está no caminho certo. Caminho certo do xilindró.


Quando vi a notícia, na hora me lembrei deste usuário.
Me pareceu que o "mecanismo" dele é muito semelhante. Chama-se "tráfego de influência".
Se fosse algo realmente técnico, ele ofereceria para qualquer operadora, mas não, é só para aquela do anúncio.

----------


## alamdias

P*ta que pariu.. agora que fui me ligar no "CURSO DE CANÁRIO" heheheheheheheheheh vcs tem hora que passam dos limites...

to rindo até agora...

Alam Dias

----------


## xandemartini

> P*ta que pariu.. agora que fui me ligar no "CURSO DE CANÁRIO" heheheheheheheheheh vcs tem hora que passam dos limites...
> 
> to rindo até agora...
> 
> Alam Dias


Aqui no RS curso de canário quer dizer cadeia hehehehe.

----------


## alamdias

> Aqui no RS curso de canário quer dizer cadeia hehehehe.


Pois é, 1hora depois minha ficha caiu auehauehauehauehaeuahe

----------


## orionstation

Quanto ao tracert existem servidores de TRACE ROUTE publicos acessados pelo IExplorer ou Mozilla que fazem o traçado da rota mesmo com aquela regra de omissão dos Hops!

Quanto ao site MOSTRAIP! a regra não foi util e o IP reverso foi identificado

----------


## pedrobrandao800

> Quando vi a notícia, na hora me lembrei deste usuário.
> Me pareceu que o "mecanismo" dele é muito semelhante. Chama-se "tráfego de influência".
> Se fosse algo realmente técnico, ele ofereceria para qualquer operadora, mas não, é só para aquela do anúncio.



eu so não ofereço o serviço para outras operados pois so trabalho na OI VELOX!


e tem mais, todos vc se dizem santo?

vcs mesmos asumirrao que usavao ADSL, vcs so conseguirao alguma coisa roubando a operadora tbm.
depois que fizerao o "pe de meia" (roubando). ai sim conseguiu se sustentar sozinhos.

entao vc roubavao sim!!!!!!!!

----------


## mtrojahn

Bom, eu nunca usei ADSL... Trabalhava com dialup com um link total de 600k e pagava fortunas pra Embratel... Posso dizer que tenho muito orgulho hoje de continuar no mesmo ramo 10 anos depois...

----------


## xandemartini

> eu so não ofereço o serviço para outras operados pois so trabalho na OI VELOX!
> 
> 
> e tem mais, todos vc se dizem santo?
> 
> vcs mesmos asumirrao que usavao ADSL, vcs so conseguirao alguma coisa roubando a operadora tbm.
> depois que fizerao o "pe de meia" (roubando). ai sim conseguiu se sustentar sozinhos.
> 
> entao vc roubavao sim!!!!!!!!


Eu também nunca usei adsl, sempre link full. Comecei com 512k em 2004.

----------


## 14735

a regra nao deu certto no meu o pode estar errado ?
coloquei ela em primeira e mesmo assim nada de bloquear .

no site Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 75.126.22.154
apareceu tudo :/
*Meu ip é*

*201.92.95.168* *Mais Informações*  http://www.meuip.com.br/layout/aspas.gif IP Reverso *201-92-95-168.dsl.telesp.net.br*
Data * 14h01min - 05/11/2008* 














coloquei essa regra 


```
ip firewall filter> 
add chain=forward content=dsl.telesp.net.br \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no
```

 

o que pode estar errado ?

----------


## pedrobrandao800

nao digo que todos começarao com ADSL.

mas contra partida duvido se começarao a operar com licença propria. isso realmente duvido!


e tem gente no forum aki ainda diz: "tenho um link dedicado com operadora x e tbm ADSL para ajudar".

----------


## 14735

> a regra nao deu certto no meu o pode estar errado ?
> coloquei ela em primeira e mesmo assim nada de bloquear .
> 
> no site Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 75.126.22.154
> apareceu tudo :/
> *Meu ip é*
> 
> *201.92.95.168* *Mais Informações*  http://www.meuip.com.br/layout/aspas.gif IP Reverso *201-92-95-168.dsl.telesp.net.br*
> Data * 14h01min - 05/11/2008* 
> ...


ninguem sabe oq esta errado por favor ?

----------


## mtrojahn

> nao digo que todos começarao com ADSL.
> 
> mas contra partida duvido se começarao a operar com licença propria. isso realmente duvido!
> 
> 
> e tem gente no forum aki ainda diz: "tenho um link dedicado com operadora x e tbm ADSL para ajudar".


Isso com certeza nao... Ateh porque nem existia tal legislacao... Internet mal existia no Brasil quando comecamos... Ralamos pra burro e este eh o motivo de orgulho... Bem ou mal, abrimos caminho pra hoje os piratas explorarem  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtrojahn

> ninguem sabe oq esta errado por favor ?


Com a sua regra, realmente nada...

Acontece que isso eh um match exato, digamos que o dominio fosse "testé.com.br" na pagina poderia estar escrito "testé" ou "test&eacute;"... Na segunda opcao nao faria o match com a sua regra embora visualmente no seu browser nao ouvesse diferenca... 

Tente observar a regra enquanto voce abre a pagina, veja se incrementa a contagem de bytes... Se nao incrementar, definitivamente existe alguma diferenca entre as strings...

----------


## 14735

> Com a sua regra, realmente nada...
> 
> Acontece que isso eh um match exato, digamos que o dominio fosse "testé.com.br" na pagina poderia estar escrito "testé" ou "test&eacute;"... Na segunda opcao nao faria o match com a sua regra embora visualmente no seu browser nao ouvesse diferenca... 
> 
> Tente observar a regra enquanto voce abre a pagina, veja se incrementa a contagem de bytes... Se nao incrementar, definitivamente existe alguma diferenca entre as strings...


realmente a regra nao esta fazendo contagem de byts algum esta tudo 0
nao entendi muito oq vc disse mais deu para ter uma ideia 
o problema he 
como vou bloquear o DNS REVERSO??
vi aki que muito conseguiram, so eu que nao :/
que eu sou o mais azarado eu ja sei o ultimo a funciona qualquer coisa .
ja estou acostumando .

----------


## mtrojahn

> realmente a regra nao esta fazendo contagem de byts algum esta tudo 0
> nao entendi muito oq vc disse mais deu para ter uma ideia 
> o problema he 
> como vou bloquear o DNS REVERSO??
> vi aki que muito conseguiram, so eu que nao :/
> que eu sou o mais azarado eu ja sei o ultimo a funciona qualquer coisa .
> ja estou acostumando .


Bom, essa regra na realidade nao bloqueia o reverso... Vai bloquear o acesso a pagina que mostra o texto "xxx.com.br"... 

Na realidade essa regra eh mais radical que isto, vai bloquear qualquer coisa que passe pelo seu roteador com este texto dentro... Exemplo: Se voce escrevesse isto em um email e tentasse baixa-lo, nao conseguiria... Se alguem falasse isso pra voce no MSN, voce nao receberia a mensagem e por ai vai...

No seu teste, voce esta em uma maquina "atras" do seu roteador com a regra, certo? Talvez alguma formatacao de texto da pagina pode estar interferindo ou o texto vem em 2 pacotes diferentes... Sao muitas variaveis...

Eu realmente nao confio e nem usaria esta regra... Ela pode bloquear bem mais coisas do que voce espera.

----------


## 14735

> Bom, essa regra na realidade nao bloqueia o reverso... Vai bloquear o acesso a pagina que mostra o texto "xxx.com.br"... 
> 
> Na realidade essa regra eh mais radical que isto, vai bloquear qualquer coisa que passe pelo seu roteador com este texto dentro... Exemplo: Se voce escrevesse isto em um email e tentasse baixa-lo, nao conseguiria... Se alguem falasse isso pra voce no MSN, voce nao receberia a mensagem e por ai vai...
> 
> No seu teste, voce esta em uma maquina "atras" do seu roteador com a regra, certo? Talvez alguma formatacao de texto da pagina pode estar interferindo ou o texto vem em 2 pacotes diferentes... Sao muitas variaveis...
> 
> Eu realmente nao confio e nem usaria esta regra... Ela pode bloquear bem mais coisas do que voce espera.



eu estou em uma maquina depois do mk como qualquer cliente .
modem > mk > ("eu" e clientes)..

fiz um teste para ver mandei o testo para um amigo e nao bloqueou nada ele viu e ainda me mandou o mesmo testo (dsl.telesp.net.br).

e outra coisa caso essa regra bloquear alguma coisa que venha prejudicar a minha rede em algum sentido 
eu a desativo ou apago simples .
mais mesmo assim obrigado pelas suas dicas vou analizar mais as regras vlw

----------


## catvbrasil

> realmente a regra nao esta fazendo contagem de byts algum esta tudo 0
> nao entendi muito oq vc disse mais deu para ter uma ideia 
> o problema he 
> como vou bloquear o DNS REVERSO??
> vi aki que muito conseguiram, so eu que nao :/
> que eu sou o mais azarado eu ja sei o ultimo a funciona qualquer coisa .
> ja estou acostumando .


 
Você já colocou essa regra acima de todas as outras????

----------


## catvbrasil

> Bom, essa regra na realidade nao bloqueia o reverso... Vai bloquear o acesso a pagina que mostra o texto "xxx.com.br"... 
> 
> Na realidade essa regra eh mais radical que isto, vai bloquear qualquer coisa que passe pelo seu roteador com este texto dentro... Exemplo: Se voce escrevesse isto em um email e tentasse baixa-lo, nao conseguiria... Se alguem falasse isso pra voce no MSN, voce nao receberia a mensagem e por ai vai...
> 
> No seu teste, voce esta em uma maquina "atras" do seu roteador com a regra, certo? Talvez alguma formatacao de texto da pagina pode estar interferindo ou o texto vem em 2 pacotes diferentes... Sao muitas variaveis...
> 
> Eu realmente nao confio e nem usaria esta regra... Ela pode bloquear bem mais coisas do que voce espera.


 
Só para registro. Essa regra está aplicada a mais de 1 ano em um provedor com VELOX e NUNCA deu nenhum problema.. Nem com email e nem com nada... A única coisa que bloquea realmente são as páginas que contém o texto sugerido (que neste caso são as páginas que contém o reverso)... A rede a qual está aplicada tem 250 clientes...

----------


## admskill

> Só para registro. Essa regra está aplicada a mais de 1 ano em um provedor com VELOX e NUNCA deu nenhum problema.. Nem com email e nem com nada... A única coisa que bloquea realmente são as páginas que contém o texto sugerido (que neste caso são as páginas que contém o reverso)... A rede a qual está aplicada tem 250 clientes...


 
Apliquei as regras e funcionou legalzim ... e fiz o teste q o amigo falou, inclusive o do MSN com a palavra veloxzone e com o e-mail ... e naum tive problema nenhum ... *realmente ela só está bloqueando o reverso !*


Muito boa e útil David !

Parabéns !

----------


## mtrojahn

> Só para registro. Essa regra está aplicada a mais de 1 ano em um provedor com VELOX e NUNCA deu nenhum problema.. Nem com email e nem com nada... A única coisa que bloquea realmente são as páginas que contém o texto sugerido (que neste caso são as páginas que contém o reverso)... A rede a qual está aplicada tem 250 clientes...


Considerando que o texto veio dentro de um mesmo pacote...

----------


## lessa

Será que pode haver alguma diferença no resultado dessa regra com a versão do MikoTik?

----------


## Gustavinho

No Mk em modo AP-Bridge da para aplicar esta regra?

----------


## standart

Aqui pra mim so esta funcionando quando removo a regra de proxy...Alguma sugestão?


Valeu

----------


## admskill

> Será que pode haver alguma diferença no resultado dessa regra com a versão do MikoTik?


Amigo eu acho que só tem diferença se a versão for cracked !

----------


## 14735

> Você já colocou essa regra acima de todas as outras????


na msg a cima coloquei um print da regra la em cima em primeiro lugar ..
e ainda nao esta funcionando nao sei o que pode ser ..
aki he speedy .

----------


## mtrojahn

> No Mk em modo AP-Bridge da para aplicar esta regra?


Amigo, nao dah... As regras de bridge nao fazem content, soh filtragem de layer 2 mesmo...

----------


## Gustavinho

Vlww amigo pela resposta...abração

----------


## rogeriodj

Pra mim funcionou normal, e aqui eu uso AP-bridge, valeu pela dica amigo.

----------


## mtrojahn

> Pra mim funcionou normal, e aqui eu uso AP-bridge, valeu pela dica amigo.


Filtro de conteudo de pacote em camada 2??? Essa eu ainda to pra ver... Um exemplo do comando ia bem...

----------


## rogeriodj

simplismente adicionei a regra em ip -> firewall -> filter, naum tem nada de diferente, e quando vou em algum site q mostra o dns reverso aparece o proprio ip da minha adsl da brasil telecom.

----------


## mtrojahn

> simplismente adicionei a regra em ip -> firewall -> filter, naum tem nada de diferente, e quando vou em algum site q mostra o dns reverso aparece o proprio ip da minha adsl da brasil telecom.


Nao tem nada de filtro nisso... A regra era justamente pra evitar de voce ver isto que voce esta vendo pra que seus clientes nao saibam que voce usa ASDL como link pra eles...

/ip firewall filter eh filtro de camada 3... Nao faz nada em bridge... Bridge eh camada 2...

----------


## alamdias

> simplismente adicionei a regra em ip -> firewall -> filter, naum tem nada de diferente, e quando vou em algum site q mostra o dns reverso aparece o proprio ip da minha adsl da brasil telecom.


Sem querer ser desagradável.. mas era para acontecer exatamente o CONTRÁRIO disto.. mas como está como bridge... esquece.. nao filtra.

Abraços

Alam Dias

----------


## marcosdiirr

Pergunta principalmente a catvbrasil.

Seguinte uso aqui ap bridge e a regra nao funcionava ai fiz o seguinte mudei ela assim.

add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=!3128 content=user.veloxzone.com.br \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 

ta funcionando. não ta mostrando o ip reverso no sites tipo www.meuip.... e fiz teste com emails... tão tudo normal.

Agora a pergunta tem alguma coisa errada na minha regra que posso prejudicar meu servidor ?

Atenciosamente.


Marcos Diirr

----------


## rogeriodj

A regra funciona sim em Bridge, é so mudar forward por input!

----------


## 14735

> Pergunta principalmente a catvbrasil.
> 
> Seguinte uso aqui ap bridge e a regra nao funcionava ai fiz o seguinte mudei ela assim.
> 
> add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=!3128 content=user.veloxzone.com.br \
> action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 
> 
> ta funcionando. não ta mostrando o ip reverso no sites tipo www.meuip.... e fiz teste com emails... tão tudo normal.
> 
> ...



fiz igual o seu aki e deu certo vlw amigo ..

----------


## catvbrasil

> A regra funciona sim em Bridge, é so mudar forward por input!


Pessoal, recomendo vcs estudarem o fluxo de tráfego do Mikrotik... Isso de funcionar é fato.. Só verificar no fluxo de tráfego que a resposta é dada na mesma hora...

Valeu.. Dúvidas, estamos ae...

PERGUNTA:

Firewall trabalha com layer3, bridge com layer2, porque o filtro funcionou quando mudou de forward para input?

----------


## rogeriodj

Saber eu num sei, mais aqui deu certo como na imagem em anexo!

----------


## pedrovigia

O nome dessa regra devia ser Bloqueando de texto user.veloxzone.com.br e não Bloqueando IP REVERSO do ADSL.

Parabens ao mtrojahn ele mostrou que sabe de fato o que essa regra faz, e eu tenho uma dica bloqueiem somente o protocolo TCP e porta 80 assim já diminue o processamento da maquina e evita que acha erros em sites de e-mail que usam a porta de ssl.

Agora seria mais interessante para os que usam link dedicado junto a adsl uma regra que filtre o conteudo user.veloxzone.com.br e redirecione para o link dedicado, assim o cliente sempre ver o nosso ip do link dedicado, enquanto em outros sites ele navega pelo nosso adsl hahahaha.

Tambem tenho uma opinião: as operadoras já são ricas mesmo, pra que pagar uma fortuna pra elas se podemos ganhar um tambem. elas já recebem do governo mil beneficios e a gente só recebe é imposto, esses dias lir em algum lugar que empresas como a telemar paga R$ 0,05 por kl de energia como um dos beneficios do governo e eu pago R$ 0,51 isso é ser desleal, esse país somente beneficam que tem $$ os pobres que se f....

----------


## Gustavinho

No caso do tracert vocês também tem alguma regra? pois nele também da pra saber o dns reverso.

abraço

----------


## intermix

Me explique como você configurou, pois configurei e nao tive resultados aqui.
Agradeço desde já.




> Testei com varios sites diferentes que detectam o IP Reverso e nenhum conseguiu descobrir que o trafego da rede partia de um Link Velox
> 
> Parabens

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Olha, pra mim esse site ae está querendo se promover as custas do ADSL. Conheço dezenas de provedores com licença SCM que usam ADSL... Esses ADSL são pagos (não conheço nenhum sistema de gato, que burle esse pagamento) e possuem contrato sim (para cliente final ou empresarial). Tem uma parte que fala que o pessoal não tem documento (tem quitanda vendendo internet), mas o engraçado que não há nada de especial para se tornar provedor de internet (em aspectos jurídicos com o CNPJ).. Qualquer mendigo pode ter um CNPJ que distribui internet (custa menos de 300 reais para isso)... Tenho certeza que esse site é de algum dono de provedor, insatisfeito com a concorrencia e ao invés de buscar alternativas inteligentes, fica tentando promover aquilo, que a própria operadora ou qualquer outra instituição faz por excelencia...
> 
> Só lembrando:
> 
> Tem centenas de provedores que possuem link dedicado mas não tem SCM... 
> 
> Todo ADSL possui contrato com a operadora... Não tem como simplesmente ligar um cabo e usar sem pagar (pelo menos não conheço como)
> 
> Já vi dezenas de sistemas ADSL funcionando MELHOR que link dedicado...
> ...


 :Five:  Palmas, Palmas, Palmas, pessoal que tem link dedicado fica cheio de dor de cutuvelo, começei com ADSL e hoje tenho link, só não volto para o ADSL porque não dá. Quero ver quando as teles começarem a vender Wi-Max e 3G de 1 mega por 50 conto por mês se essa galera vai bancar link dedicado sem ajuda de ADSL ou outros meios.

----------


## Gustavinho

Finalmente estou testando esta regra no MK, hoje ja estou aprendendo um pouco mais sobre o sistema e estou partindo para esta regra muito UTILL.....uhuu

Mais até entao nao tive sucesso por aqui tendo o virtua.

MeuIP retorna: *c935c02b.virtua.com.br*

Montei a regra colocando no content o "c935c02b.virtua.com.br"

Se alguem tiver conseguido com o virtua poste ae....vlww

----------


## FernandodeDeus

tambem não tive sucesso com nenhuma das duas regras postadas aqui.

----------


## leme101

ae galera da uma luz ae essa regra nao prozea nao v2.9.27 mk ja tentei mas nao vai 

e outra tentei bloqueio por script de cliente tbm nao foi nao sei o que ta acontecendo dao uma luz ae  :Hmmmm:  por favor

----------


## 14735

> ae galera da uma luz ae essa regra nao prozea nao v2.9.27 mk ja tentei mas nao vai 
> 
> e outra tentei bloqueio por script de cliente tbm nao foi nao sei o que ta acontecendo dao uma luz ae  por favor


aki a regra funciona perfeitamente na versão 2.9.27 
eu uso hotspot com cache-full etc..
proxy na porta 3128 he so adapitar para as suas ..



```
add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=![COLOR=Red]3128[/COLOR] content=[COLOR=Blue]dsl.telesp.net.br[/COLOR] \
    action=drop comment="[COLOR=DarkOrange]BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO[/COLOR]" disabled=no
```

 
vermelho: Porta do WebProxy
Azul: DNS Reverso do ADSl.
Laranja: Comentário (Opcional)

----------


## leme101

:Dontknow: vc tem msn pra poder da uma luz ai pra mim
ou add ai [email protected]

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara e pra *VIRTUA* alguem conseguiu???

----------


## 14735

> Cara e pra *VIRTUA* alguem conseguiu???


va em Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 75.126.22.155
e pega o dnsreverso
substitui pelo que postei em azul acima .

----------


## Gustavinho

sim amigo, eu ja fiz com o do virtua mais não funcionou...e pelo que vi teve outras pessoas que também nao consiguirao com o do virtua.

----------


## lenimax

Amigo catbrasil testei como descreveu mas nao tive sucesso, onde fica esta opçao disable=no porque se cliquo na opçao ao lado eu desabilito o que acabei de fazer, nao consegui entender desculpe-me a iginorancia mais se puder me explicar melhor uso velox, desde ja agradeço pela atençao.

----------


## Gustavinho

amigo o disable=no significa que a regra não esta desabilitada....no console se estivesse desabilitada ficaria como yes.

----------


## lenimax

Obrigado amigo é o que imaginei, entao fiz tudo certinho como esta a regra mas nao funcionou, no meu continua dando o ip reverso com o nome velox. se tiver outro modo e puder me ajudar agradeço.

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara ja teve um pessoal que parece que conseguiu o bloqueio com o Velox....agora com o Virtua ta dificil viu....
o reverso aqui é 

*c952b13f.virtua.com.br*

se alguem conseguiu poste ai...sera de grande ajuda.

----------


## lenimax

Amigo o meu funcionou sim mas duas observações tive que colocar ele no topo da regra, e no lugar de forward o meu tive que colocar input. funcionou beleza. tenta mudar ai pra ver tbm.
/ip firewall filter
add chain=input content=*c952b13f.virtua.com.br* \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 
e teste a regra em primeiro lugar la no firewall tbm. espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Gustavinho

Pow serio?? vou fazer o teste amigo, tendo novidade ja posto aqui...vlw mesmo.

----------


## Gustavinho

Realmente funcionou amigo....vlw mesmo....

Só que tem um site que mostra qual o navegador esta sendo usado e qual o provedor.

geralmente o pessoal utiliza em forum a tag deste site....se quiserem dar uma olhada visitem ae

www.danasoft.com

Eu consegui bloquear usando o mesmo conceito do content....

*Se alguem tiver outra solulção melhor ainda.....*

----------


## apoloravi

amigos eu queria saber como faço pra redirecionar o endereço de um site pra outro site dentro do mikrotik pra todos que digitarem o site entrar no outro.. agradeço quem me responder

----------


## lipeiori

> Realmente funcionou amigo....vlw mesmo....
> 
> Só que tem um site que mostra qual o navegador esta sendo usado e qual o provedor.
> 
> geralmente o pessoal utiliza em forum a tag deste site....se quiserem dar uma olhada visitem ae
> 
> www.danasoft.com
> 
> Eu consegui bloquear usando o mesmo conceito do content....
> ...


Acho que pra mostrar o reverso nesse site ai tem que se cadastrar.

----------


## pedrovigia

> amigos eu queria saber como faço pra redirecionar o endereço de um site pra outro site dentro do mikrotik pra todos que digitarem o site entrar no outro.. agradeço quem me responder


em IP/DNS vc cadastra o endereço e o ip.

Pedro Filho

----------


## catvbrasil

> amigos eu queria saber como faço pra redirecionar o endereço de um site pra outro site dentro do mikrotik pra todos que digitarem o site entrar no outro.. agradeço quem me responder


 

Se você usa o web-proxy, pode fazer isso na aba "access", utilizando o campo, URL e Redirect To..

----------


## Gustavinho

> Acho que pra mostrar o reverso nesse site ai tem que se cadastrar.


Nao amigo nao é preciso...se voce acessar o site ja vai ver logo de cara o banner falando qual é o seu Reverso.


flwww

----------


## lipeiori

> Nao amigo nao é preciso...se voce acessar o site ja vai ver logo de cara o banner falando qual é o seu Reverso.
> 
> 
> flwww


Aqui não aparece, só Ip normal, navegador e o SO.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Aqui não aparece, só Ip normal, navegador e o SO.


estranho testei com o speedy e virtua...mesmo bloqueando e os dois apareceu pra mim
 :Stupido2:

----------


## lipeiori

Grande CATV, testei aqui com uns 10 sites e nenhum foi capaz de pegar o reverso, só que tive que trocar a chain de *forward* para *input*. Funcionou 100%.

----------


## WWANInternet

> Olha, pra mim esse site ae está querendo se promover as custas do ADSL. Conheço dezenas de provedores com licença SCM que usam ADSL... Esses ADSL são pagos (não conheço nenhum sistema de gato, que burle esse pagamento) e possuem contrato sim (para cliente final ou empresarial). Tem uma parte que fala que o pessoal não tem documento (tem quitanda vendendo internet), mas o engraçado que não há nada de especial para se tornar provedor de internet (em aspectos jurídicos com o CNPJ).. Qualquer mendigo pode ter um CNPJ que distribui internet (custa menos de 300 reais para isso)... Tenho certeza que esse site é de algum dono de provedor, insatisfeito com a concorrencia e ao invés de buscar alternativas inteligentes, fica tentando promover aquilo, que a própria operadora ou qualquer outra instituição faz por excelencia...
> 
> Só lembrando:
> 
> Tem centenas de provedores que possuem link dedicado mas não tem SCM... 
> 
> Todo ADSL possui contrato com a operadora... Não tem como simplesmente ligar um cabo e usar sem pagar (pelo menos não conheço como)
> 
> Já vi dezenas de sistemas ADSL funcionando MELHOR que link dedicado...
> ...


 
Assino em baixo

----------


## Gustavinho

Pessoal alguem viu que nos testes do Speedtest.net eles mostram o DNS reverso?

Pois mesmo usando a regra eles ainda aparecem, alguem saberia o por que?


<I>*Obs*: por enquanto achei em&nbsp%3

----------


## lenimax

Amigo acabei de usar aqui o meu nao mostra nao.

----------


## Gustavinho

Voce tem adsl de qual operadora?

No speedtest eu testei com net e telefonica e as duas mostraram mesmo com a regra.

Se for o caso poste um print screen ae do seu....vlww

----------


## lenimax

eu uso velox e da certo valeu

----------


## Gustavinho

ele fica em branco no speedtest o seu?

----------


## lenimax

Ola esta ai a foto do teste.

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara tem como voce colocar a img novamente, pois esta destorcida.!

Abração

----------


## ijr

Alguém já fez isso no linux usando Squid ou Iptables??

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Alguém já fez isso no linux usando Squid ou Iptables??


Também queria saber.

----------


## juninhobiuuu

> Olha, pra mim esse site ae está querendo se promover as custas do ADSL. Conheço dezenas de provedores com licença SCM que usam ADSL... Esses ADSL são pagos (não conheço nenhum sistema de gato, que burle esse pagamento) e possuem contrato sim (para cliente final ou empresarial). Tem uma parte que fala que o pessoal não tem documento (tem quitanda vendendo internet), mas o engraçado que não há nada de especial para se tornar provedor de internet (em aspectos jurídicos com o CNPJ).. Qualquer mendigo pode ter um CNPJ que distribui internet (custa menos de 300 reais para isso)... Tenho certeza que esse site é de algum dono de provedor, insatisfeito com a concorrencia e ao invés de buscar alternativas inteligentes, fica tentando promover aquilo, que a própria operadora ou qualquer outra instituição faz por excelencia...
> 
> Só lembrando:
> 
> Tem centenas de provedores que possuem link dedicado mas não tem SCM... 
> 
> Todo ADSL possui contrato com a operadora... Não tem como simplesmente ligar um cabo e usar sem pagar (pelo menos não conheço como)
> 
> Já vi dezenas de sistemas ADSL funcionando MELHOR que link dedicado...
> ...


Provedores com SCM usando ADSL ? isso e possivel ??

----------


## tskstar

> Provedores com SCM usando ADSL ? isso e possivel ??


Muito comum,utilizarem Dedicado + ADSL para jogar dados que nao sejam prioritarios como downloads,p2p,etc..

E da prioridade de voip,http,https,pop,smtp,etc para o link dedicado...

Pelo fato da empresa possuir SCM,nada impede de utilizar ADSL,afinal conforme eh muito comentado no forum,adsl eh somente o nome dado a uma tecnologia...

Abracos

----------


## juninhobiuuu

> Muito comum,utilizarem Dedicado + ADSL para jogar dados que nao sejam prioritarios como downloads,p2p,etc..
> 
> E da prioridade de voip,http,https,pop,smtp,etc para o link dedicado...
> 
> Pelo fato da empresa possuir SCM,nada impede de utilizar ADSL,afinal conforme eh muito comentado no forum,adsl eh somente o nome dado a uma tecnologia...
> 
> Abracos


 
Mas isso e considerando crime ?

----------


## tskstar

> Mas isso e considerando crime ?


Perante a ANATEL nao.Seria considerado crime pois voce estaria rompendo um dos itens do contrato com a sua operadora (Oi,Telefonica,etc).Voce teria problemas com eles se fosse o caso,ai sim eles poderiam lhe processar e causar alguma dor de cabeca.

Eu nao sou a favor da ilegalidade a nenhum ponto,porem temos que ver pelo seguinte lado,se voce simplesmente compartilhasse a sua conexao com o seu irmao ao quarto ao lado seria considerado uma quebra contratual com a sua operadora pois la esta bem explicito que eh totalmente proibida o compartilhamento,revenda,inclusive dentro do condominio por exemplo...

Entao temos que ser racional quanto a utilizacao da mesma...sem abusos ninguem saira perdendo e podemos usufruir do servico sem causar danos,por mais que sabemos que as operadoras de telefonia neste pais deitam e rolam conosco...

Mais fica ai minha dica,caso realmente deseje iniciar o servico de forma totalmente legal e de qualidade utilize um link dedicado de boa qualidade como meio de acesso principal,nao muito pela legalidade pois dificilmente ira lhe causar problemas...mas saber que tem a chance e durmir tranquilo e oferecer uma boa qualidade de conexao vale a pena investir...sem quedas,sem ocilacoes,sem dores de cabeca...

Abracao,

----------


## suptecipu

Alguém pode me da uma ajudinha? No meu caso só aparece isso. Ja testei em vários site.
*Provedor: 

IP Reverso: 201.131.176.36
*

----------

